# Contract Violation on DoorDash



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

How many of you have received a contract violation because a customer claimed they didn't receive their food. I got one this week after I delivered food to a house during lunch time. The app didn't request a photo for the delivery but I took one anyway on my phone. About 30 minutes after I dropped of the food I get an Incomplete Delivery Notification email.

I filled out the form response but nowhere on the form does it allow you to attach a photo to prove you delivered the food. They didn't charge me for the food but they did say I should have handed the food to the customer or called them. I don't have the time to get everyone to come to the door after I knock plus most people don't want any contact with Covid out there. It seems that DoorDash has the attitude that the customer is always right in these situations. Does anyone know haw many of these violations we can get before we get dropped from the app?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

REX HAVOC said:


> How many of you have received a contract violation because a customer claimed they didn't receive their food. I got one this week after I delivered food to a house during lunch time. The app didn't request a photo for the delivery but I took one anyway on my phone. About 30 minutes after I dropped of the food I get an Incomplete Delivery Notification email.
> 
> I filled out the form response but nowhere on the form does it allow you to attach a photo to prove you delivered the food. They didn't charge me for the food but they did say I should have handed the food to the customer or called them. I don't have the time to get everyone to come to the door after I knock plus most people don't want any contact with Covid out there. It seems that DoorDash has the attitude that the customer is always right in these situations. Does anyone know haw many of these violations we can get before we get dropped from the app?


It doesn't matter anymore. You are working with a company that does not care about public safety. 
They speak of "essential workers" but do nothing to help besides having to travel for a 1 ounce bottle of sanitizer.

While taxing 15% to 20% on top of it on to the total order! &#128562;

Wanna works my maths for me please? I doesn't know how to add dat dat 4 u! &#129319;&#128518;


----------



## polik (Jan 15, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> Does anyone know haw many of these violations we can get before we get dropped from the app?


Usually 3, yesterday I read some dude got deactivated after 2.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I had 4 of these . In the past month .
People do not have money. Scam .
I know you had a picture of the food.
It will not make any difference but go onto twitter .
Tell door dash here is the pic of the food on the damn porch ! How dare you threaten to fire me !
I have done this 4 times .


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Too often I get mixed delivery instructions, one line says hand items to the customer and the very next line says customer requested contactless deliver, leave at the door. Then it won’t allow me to take a photo (app thinks I’m handling the food to the customer) but when I press can’t hand items to the customer, it wants me to call first, text then take a photo. To many hoops to jump though.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Doortrash is a secret, underground, torture dungeon. 

Finding a way out should be your top priority, if you're not an ant.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

DJJoeyZ said:


> Too often I get mixed delivery instructions, one line says hand items to the customer and the very next line says customer requested contactless deliver, leave at the door. Then it won't allow me to take a photo (app thinks I'm handling the food to the customer) but when I press can't hand items to the customer, it wants me to call first, text then take a photo. To many hoops to jump though.


If it says hand it to me/ leave at the door, leave it at the door. Take a picture just for your record and when you close it out, tap the smiley face then scroll down to "something else" and type in left at front door.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

polik said:


> Usually 3, yesterday I *read some dude got deactivated after 2.*


Likely it's _Time consecutive _based. Like, how many violations has that person had in XYZ amount of time? If you had three over the course of the year, that be more spread out, but if you've had two within two weeks or less, that's probably why that person was deactivated.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> I don't have the time to get everyone to come to the door after I knock


Is this a joke? &#128517; No seriously? Is this really a joke.

Your primary function as a delivery driver is not to deliver to an address but to deliver to a customer. The word "deliver" is in the name of your job description and title. Are you seriously that much of a lazy and impatient f*** that you do not have time or the patience to deliver the food the way everyone else does it? Over 20+ years doing this and this is just a wild statement.

I understand in your FANTASY WORLD every restaurant you pull up to has employees running outside the minute you pull into the parking lot ready to hand you your order, all traffic lights are green and no stop signs on your way to the customer, no speed limit signs, and when you pull up to the customer's house, its always an attractive person who is also waiting at the curb so you can pull up and hand them the food out the window practically at a rolling stop, who also tips you in cash and tells you they also tipped on the app as you pull off and complete the delivery.

Guess what? In reality, you pick up the food under circumstances that are not always the way you want them (waiting, rude staff, can't find parking) and when you get to the customer's house, YOU NEED to reach the customer. This is the bare ass, elementary school level, job specific duty of your job description. Its not up for debate or discussion. The customer's porch or car in the driveway isn't the one/thing that ordered the food. Your customer did.

Let me help you. You either knock on the door and hand the customer the order
OR
if it is a no contact delivery, you leave the food in a place you can either see it from your car or a reasonably far distance, contact the customer and let them know you left the food but you are observing it to make sure they get it. Then start the timer. Simple. Done.

If you leave the food and "don't have time" to make sure the customer gets it, you absolutely deserve a contract violation.

I have done over 1000 deliveries since Covid and never once received a contract violation for undelivered food or any report of a customer not getting their food BECAUSE I make sure the customer knows that I know they got it.

I hope this helped you and understand this is not me giving you a hard time. You statement was just ridiculous. &#129335;‍♂

<phone rings>
CUSTOMER: "Hey um is this my delivery driver? I was looking out the window and I saw you drove up to my house, stopped, then left. Did you leave my order? The app says the delivery is complete?"

REX HAVOC: "No maam. I am sorry. I did reach your house but I did not have time to stop and drop your order off. You will need to contact support for a refund. I need to move on to my next pickup. I apologize for the inconvenience. Have a great day." &#128663;--


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

The Jax said:


> Is this a joke? &#128517; No seriously? Is this really a joke.
> 
> Your primary function as a delivery driver is not to deliver to an address but to deliver to a customer. The word "deliver" is in the name of your job description and title. Are you seriously that much of a lazy and impatient f*** that you do not have time or the patience to deliver the food the way everyone else does it? Over 20+ years doing this and this is just a wild statement.
> 
> ...


Well, that escalated quickly.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

I had a double order Friday. First delivery was "Contactless." I texted I'd arrived and marked delivered . Nobody came out. I left after 1 minute: 2nd delivery was ice cream.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Finding a way out should be your top priority,


^^ Read this again.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Doortrash is a secret, underground, torture dungeon.
> 
> Finding a way out should be your top priority, if you're not an ant.


Seems you are not a profitable contractor.

I am a cherry picking ant, getting bonus payments weekly.

Prop. 22 has increased my income, because tips are not included in the calculations.

Are you still driving or just trolling on the forum?


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

So how does food delivery work in California now? Like with pax u set ur own price, but do u set ur own price for deliveries too?


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

The Jax said:


> Is this a joke? &#128517; No seriously? Is this really a joke.
> 
> Your primary function as a delivery driver is not to deliver to an address but to deliver to a customer. The word "deliver" is in the name of your job description and title. Are you seriously that much of a lazy and impatient f*** that you do not have time or the patience to deliver the food the way everyone else does it? Over 20+ years doing this and this is just a wild statement.
> 
> ...


It's as if you are totally unaware of the former CVS manager who accepted the food and then called Door Dash anyway. Me personally I don't always wait, but I take a picture of every delivery (Grub Hub does not give you the option to do it via the app as DD does) and send it with a text to the customer. This should discourage any false claims and the deliver is recorded.


----------

